# Progesterone Pessaries, weird stools, someone please respond, stressed !!



## Ginger Baby

Hi

I a new to all of this.  Did my first post On Tuesday but only got one reply so I hope one of you out there replies cos I could really do with some advice.

My first IVF cycle was abandoned due to not producing enough eggs but they give me IUI instead (Monday)  I have already had 3 failed attempts at this but with those ones I was  never prescirbed pessaries.  I have been inserting them up the bum cos I heard they absorb better up there.

Only been doing it like this since Tuesday.  All was well up there, until today I inserted it and then had a lie down for 40 mins and then started getting ready for work.  I needed a number two about 1 hour after I had inserted the pressary.  I went to the toilet and there was loads of white stuff in my stool.  Not sure if this was the coating or whether I had passed the whole pessary out.  How long are you supposed to wait before going for a number two after inserting a pessary up there.

Someone please answer this post and please help.

Thanks
Ginger Baby


----------



## mazv

Hi Gingerbaby,

Sorry not to reply I've been away on holiday and I'm the only member that can answer posts on this board. The professional boards are only answered by the specific FF moderators for that profession; if you are looking for general support and advice then the best place to post is the Peer Support boards as lots of girls will read and post on there.

In relation to the question then the white stuff is the wax from the pessary, it isn't absorbed in the body and it will just be passed out naturally over time. The actual drug content is absorbed into the body really quickly (within 20 mins max) so it's fine to go to the toilet anytime after that as all drug will have been absorbed by then.

Hope the 2ww is going well despite the worry, try not to stress too much    
Maz x


----------

